# Barkus and Meow Mardi Gras Parade



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Well the parade was a huge success this year...their biggest turnout. Parker and Pixel were very popular. Many stopped by to take pics of them and give them lots of pets







They didnt win any of the categories...but the theme was Disco dogs and they were not dressed to theme...next time maybe i will know in advanced. I stopped the parade line many times b/c all the kids kept running up to love on them or someone wanted a photo..im sure i angered the people in the back haha...but i can't help it if my dogs are adorable!







i had one dog hike his leg on the wagon







i was not happy grrrr not too many dogs were in strollers or wagons, so mine were one of the lucky few







i was the vet on call and luckily i had to injuries to tend to. well here is a pic of my two:

and here is a link to the rest of the pics

[attachment=19252:attachment]


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Jaimie, that is great. Parker and Pixel could stop any traffic.
Aimee


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I can see why they were the hit of the parade! They look fantastic.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! P & P look fabulous! I can't believe they didn't win anything!

Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh, those are fabulous pictures, and your puppies look adorable on their float.









Your pictures are so great, I am embarrassed to share anymore of mine. ACK! The colors are fabulous. I guess colored poodles are in style in LA. LOL! 

Can't say much for the LSU cheerleader dog, though. <EG> I think she might kick the butt of my UK loving Coco.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww they look great! Great job on the costumes and wagon!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the painted dogs seemed to win everything..the pink pug won best of theme..but i must say...she was the best representation of the theme! i just hope they used animal safe dye


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg is that not the cutest picture. Jaimie I would have loved watching the parade.Parker and Pixel should have won. They are sooooooo darn cute


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG such cute pics!







I love the wagon.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahahahah!! Sooo cute! I love seeing Parker in that outfit! How do you keep his crown on? They looke adorable as usual









The great dane with the wig was hilarious, but I also liked the pink bulldog or whatever is was and the colored poodles!

That looked like alot of fun









Nice job on the wagon too!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

They are adorable -- and the costumes are wonderful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am soooo impressed. Wow, wow, wow!! Just too cute for words!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, they look great








That looks like so much fun


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

JAIMIE! What do you mean they didn't win? Theme or NOT they are DARLING!!! And winners in any parade. Tisk tisk on those judges. Parker looks like THE KING to me! And Pixel she is Princess of Pretty.



You did an amazing job with your wagon... Parker and Pixel look as much into Marti Gras as I have ever seen anyone.



I had to laugh at your comment of people stopping you during the parade... oh so well we know about that. When Wookie was in the Christmas Parade, children and adults kept stopping us to take photos of Wookie. It was FUNNY! I saw many parents almost give their poor children whiplash, by turning their heads to look at Wookie.



Thank you for sharing the photo with us. I would tell the judges to watch out for next year, you are gonna sweep up.



enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Great pics! They both look adorable!!!! I love the photo of Pix and the bull dog sniffing each other- a case of beauty and the beast!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh my gosh Jaimie - that's like, one of the cutest things I've ever seen! I'm sorry you didn't win any categories, but your parade "float" kicks a$$!







Excellent job! thanks so much for sharing these pics.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! They look amazing. The costumes and the wagon!!! That looks like a whole lot of fun. And, they should have won. I know some guys who dressed just like Parker back in the disco days. And, a lot of the girls wore satin just like Pixel.









The Barkus Parade was here today in the French Quarter (we didn't go). The theme this year was "A Street Dog Named Desire." The King and Queen were "two mixed breeds dogs rescued from the streets." They actually got to eat at Galatoire's (a famous New Orleans restaurant) where they were crowned. Maybe we'll take Sophie next year.

There's a nother doggie parade coming up called Pawdi Gras - I would love to take Sophie to that one. Hubby just thinks I'm crazy. lol


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They really look so cute. Glad there were no injuries.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Awwww! How cute!!!!! The parade looked like tons of fun.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!!








Mine wuold have been barky heads with all the other dogs around...


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

They are so adorable...they were too good for that parade!!!


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I love Mardi Gras! 
Great pics.. they should have won!!!
Misty and Gambit



> Well the parade was a huge success this year...their biggest turnout. Parker and Pixel were very popular. Many stopped by to take pics of them and give them lots of pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The kids look







you look like you had a great time . Sarah


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh. my. GOD. i can't EVEN stand how cute they are. what a couple of STUNNING little kids you have! certainly next year they will need bodyguards. the buttercup offers her crimefighting services at no fee. maybe some peanut butter. 

LOOOOOVE those pics!!

ann marie and the "yup, i'll watch my hubba-hubba-that-cute-boy-looks-like-trubba parker ANYTIME!" buttercup

okay i take that back...i dont love all the pics. some people fear clowns... i fear p**dles. esp pink spotted p**dles. eeeek! 

i wont be able to sleep tonite after seeing all those p**s. help!!!!
am


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think they are wonderful.....and they should have beat out the dyed dogs....oh WELL!!!!!!

I went back and looked at the photos again and can't get over how Parker will let that crown stay on his head. AMAZING!!!!!!! And another amazing thing is that they stayed in the wagon. I'd have been chasing mine down the street (oh, and Sadie would have been barking her fool head off!!!!!!!)....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I think they are wonderful.....and they should have beat out the dyed dogs....oh WELL!!!!!!
> 
> I went back and looked at the photos again and can't get over how Parker will let that crown stay on his head. AMAZING!!!!!!! And another amazing thing is that they stayed in the wagon. I'd have been chasing mine down the street (oh, and Sadie would have been barking her fool head off!!!!!!!)....[/B]


Ditto - big time!! Mine would never in a million years sit there so nicely!! And don't even go there with the crown, Harley would have that off in 2 seconds flat!!

More wonderful pictures of your gorgeous babies, thanks so much for sharing them with us Jaimie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I was thinking the same thing...how on earth did Jaimie get those two to sit so nicely on that wagon? I thought she must have velcroed them to the top! And I do agree that they actually won the parade...my theory is the judges must have felt badly for the poodles...P2 were robbed!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well,I think Parker & Pixel







were absolutely the most adorable & should have won everything. They should have gotten an award just for staying on that wagon float,how did you ever get them to do that? Maybe it's just me, but I think Maltese look better in clothes than any other breed.I love their cute little outfits.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, those are the cutest pictures ever! How did you get Parker to keep his crown on?







Tallulah won't even keep a bow in her hair.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great job, Jaimie! I thought of all the pics Parker and Pix should have won with best costume by far! The poodles were colorful but that's an old fifties routine. Those judges need more imagination. Maybe next year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Job, Jaimie!!! Pet parades are so much fun....I do the same thing each Halloween.

It's fun seeing how creative people get - and I try to out do myself each year too!!!

Do you enter this every year? I'm already working on this year's parade....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie I think P & P looked like real little show stoppers in their outfits, they are adorable














It looks like everyone had a great time, I really enjoyed all the fun pictures, thanks for posting them


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

great pics...Parker and Pixel are winners in my book any day!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

They looked great, Jaimie!! Show-stoppers for sure.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well they were strapped in the wagon for saftey reasons haha but they never really tried to get out that many times. they were very well behaved. since this was my first time in shreveport this was my first barkus and meow parade...if im here next yr they will be sure to have a winning costume! thanks for all the wonderful compliments!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> well they were strapped in the wagon for saftey reasons haha but they never really tried to get out that many times. they were very well behaved. since this was my first time in shreveport this was my first barkus and meow parade...if im here next yr they will be sure to have a winning costume! thanks for all the wonderful compliments![/B]



I thought you live in Shreveport. I am confused.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes but ive only lived in shreveport since june so its my first mardi gras here...my other mardi gras have been spent in baton rouge and lafayette...further south


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Parker and Pixel look fantastic, Jaimie. I love their costumes. You did a great job as always.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are awesome pictures!







Your babies are soooo gorgeous and look great in their outfits!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

great pictures they are sooo cute 
ps u should have won


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Too cute, looks like they had a great time!

ginny


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Jamie, I haven't been on in a few days to look at the pictures. I am sure glad I didn't miss this one.

Too, too cute. I love it.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

How cute! They look adorable! 

That pink poodle is funny as heck in your photos LOL I've never seen such a thing as coloring your dogs. Not to that extent anyway.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Great pics Jamie, I LOVE the bassett!!!!

Parker and Pixel look wonderful!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaime - they are tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable. This is fabulous. Can't believe they didn't win.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I almost missed all these pictures. wow how fun. Parker and Pixel look great


----------

